# DVD Burner messing with the cable program guide!



## SadDaddy (Jan 5, 2011)

After hooking up my Toshiba DVD burner to my HD DVR (Comcast ) my program guide is acting funny. I'm only able to pull up the program guide while i'm on a handful of channels, mainly the non-high def ones and a couple of the high def channels.

I have the cable going into the DVR, the DVR going into the burner, and then the burner into the tv....that's just how the instructions said to do it and the burner is working great. Picture is great on the tv and everything is working just fine as far as watching the tv....except for the program guide which doesn't work unless the cable is on specific channels.

There is only one output on the DVR so you HAVE to go from the DVR to the burner and then the burner to the tv. Has anyone else expierenced this?

If anyone has any suggestions please let me know as this is EXTREMELY frustrating when you I try to surf the channels.

Thanks all.


----------

